# Which SCSTC are YOU going to?



## tabernac (18 Jan 2005)

Which Sea Cadet Summer Training Center are YOU going to?


----------



## tabernac (18 Jan 2005)

Oh come on, I know for sure that I'm not the only Sea Cadet at this site.
[yelling] Come out, come out where ever you are![/yelling]


----------



## Burrows (18 Jan 2005)

You arent the only seacadet...perhaps waiting more than 20 minutes would be  a good idea


----------



## tabernac (19 Jan 2005)

Burrows said:
			
		

> You arent the only seacadet...perhaps waiting more than 20 minutes would be a good idea



How about waiting 21 hours, Herr General? O well, this, like the Grats thread, was doomed to die from the beginning.


----------



## beyondsblue (28 Jan 2005)

Well, in case you haven' t noticed, this is ARMY.ca and I'm sure that you can find some something like a SEA.ca and post your question there.


----------



## ouyin2000 (29 Jan 2005)

since you added the "I'm an army cadet" option, what happened to the "I'm an air cadet" option?


----------

